# was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?



## Jägermaister (14. September 2010)

*was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

nabend,
ich habe mir überlegt meinen cpu kühler in eine andere richtung  auszurichten da ich ein lancool k62 habe und er zurzeit waagerecht zum  hinteren 120mm lüfter die wärme abführt. da ich bemerkt habe das die 2  140mm lüfter jedoch viel näher am kühler wären wenn er von unten nach  oben die luft ausbläst habe ich mich gefragt ob das was bringen würde  auch in bezug auf die gpu da ja dären warme luft gleich mit abgeführt  würde. da ich auch keine wärmeleitpaste mehr habe würde ich mir coolaboratory liquid ultra holen. was wären da so an neuen temperaturen drinn?
habe einen alpenföhn brocken mit lüfter @ 800 rpm. habe bei prime95 small fft auf einem kern max. 49°c und auf den anderen so um die 3-4 °c weniger.
wegen den temperaturen und der warmen luft der gpu: gtx 275 bis ans limit übertaktet ohne voltmod und einem arctic cooling accelero extreme gtx. max °c beim zocken 60 °c
mfg jägermaister


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Also max 2°C weniger wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Jägermaister (14. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

achso weil in den beschreibungen zur wlp steht das bis zu 7°c unterschied entstehen können. und da die 140mm ja auch mehr luft fördern dachte ich da eigentlich an mehr.


----------



## Fossi777 (14. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Naja hab vor kurzem meine Standart WLP von Zalman (STG 1) runter 
und die Arctic MX-3 drauf und das waren schon gut 10 °C bessere Kerntemps
Kann aber auch sein dass vorher etwas zuviel WLP drauf war...

Aber zu Standart WLP´s sind schon min 10 Grad Unterschied drin ...
kommt halt auch auf den Kühler drauf an ....

PS : Nimm die Arctic MX-4 Die sollte in paar Tagen auf den Markt kommen...
Die ist nicht leitend und von der Performance her min genausogut wie die Ultra...


----------



## Gast1111 (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Ja ich würde dir auch zur MX 4 raten, PCGH hat schließlich gesagt das sie Klasse ist und sich ähnlich wie die MX 2 auftragen lässt


----------



## 12dollar (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Wenn die WLP nicht richtig aufgetragen wird, dann hilft auch kein Markenprodukt. Damit fängt es schonmal an.


----------



## MrHide (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Ein größerer Lüfter macht die CPU nicht kühler als ein kleinerer. Er verhindert viel mehr, dass die CPU wärmer wird als mit dem kleineren Lüfter. Die Luft hat ja immer die gleiche Temperatur also kanns nicht kühler werden. Aber durch die größere Fördermenge kann die Wärme besser abgeleitet werden und dadurch wird die CPU nicht so heiß wie mit einem 120er Lüfter.


----------



## Fossi777 (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Die Arctic MX-3 ist jetzt auch nicht so schwer aufzutragen wie alle sagen ...
Was man darüber gelesen hat,....Stimmt alles nicht !!! 

Sie ist schon etwas zähflüssiger als MX-2- u. MX-4 aber deswegen auch nicht schlechter zu verteilen ....
Hatte überhaupt keine Probleme die Paste geichmässig dünn auf die CPU zu kriegen.... Und die Performance ist TOP !!!


----------



## Jägermaister (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

@ mrhide: naja der lüfter am kühler bleibt ja der gleiche nur die lüfter vom gehäuse sind dann näher dran. anstatt richtung 120mm ca. 10-12cm zu den beiden 140mm ca. 4-6 cm abstand.

und ich werde dann wohl auf die mx-4 warten. bin ja kein bencher und für die nächsten cpu´s habe ich dann ja auch noch mehr übrig 
edit: habe grad nochmal geguckt und die artic silver v hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. ist diese zu empfehlen? habe erst einmal wlp aufgetragen bin also vielleicht nicht so "geübt". wenn sie also sehr schwer aufzutragen ist könnt ihr mir eine leicht aufzutragene wlp mit hoher wärmeleitfähigkeit empfeheln?


----------



## Fossi777 (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Nee ,, nur die  MX-3 war halt etwas zähflüssiger als der Vorgänger MX-2 
und ist deswegen in Ungnade gefallen...(angebl. schwerer aufzutragen)

Mit der MX-4 kannst du nix falsch machen ,die  ist wieder relativ flüssig u. leicht zu verteilen,nicht leitend ,
und  sogar  nochmal ca 1-2 °C besser als die MX-3 und damit mindestens auf dem Level der C. Lequid Pro/Ultra

Die Silver 5 ist von der Performance her schlechter als alle  der MX-Serie (1,2,3,4)
und dazu noch leitend... Die würde ich mir nicht mehr holen, da gibts mittlerweile bessere ....


Arctic Silver 5 vs MX-2 vs MX-3 :

http://www.overclockingstation.de/i...tic-cooling-mx3-im-test-&contentid=306&page=4

C.Lequid Pro/Ultra vs Arctic MX-3

http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/kuehler_luefter/coollaboratory_liquid_ultra_im_praxistest/3/


Hier hast du noch  30 aktuelle WLP´s im Vergleich :

http://www.xpert-oc-team.de/forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=96&page=10


----------



## Toast mit Mett (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Hey,
ich schließe mich der Diskussionsgruppe mal an.
Habe meinen Kühler vor 3 Monaten anders montiert und es brachte 5°.
Info:
Cooler Master HAF 922 (120mm Heck;200mm Deckel)
AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 
Zalman CNPS 9900 

Hatte den Kühler erst zum Heck ausgerichtet und nun habe ich ihn so gedreht, dass die "Abluft" nach oben abgegeben wird.

Oder ich bilde mir das ein und hatte vorher Wärmeleitpaste drauf .


----------



## Fossi777 (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

hmm ich hab den zalman 9700 und könnte ihn auch von unten nach oben 
montieren , hat bestimmt vor und nachteile ... 
könnte mir vorstellen dass dann evtl die Northbridge besser mitgekühlt wird , 
aber dadurch auch der luststrom im gehäuse leidet....
Müsste man mal ausprobieren .....


----------



## RolfRui (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*



MrHide schrieb:


> Ein größerer Lüfter macht die CPU nicht kühler als ein kleinerer.



toll, dann kann die Lüftergröße gegen null gehen => keine Lüfter.

ergo. man braucht keinen Lüfter mehr.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

Stimmt hast recht und dafür gibt es passiv Wakü/Lukü.


----------



## Jägermaister (15. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*

@ fossi777: danke für die ganzen links.
ich warte also noch bis die mx-4 rauskommt und dann drehe ich den kühler einfach mal. ich sage dann bescheid wie die resultate sind. 
bis dahin


----------



## Mr.joker (16. September 2010)

*AW: was bringt ein wärmeleitpaste wechsel und eine neue cpu-kühler position?*



MrHide schrieb:


> Ein größerer Lüfter macht die CPU nicht kühler als ein kleinerer. Er verhindert viel mehr, dass die CPU wärmer wird als mit dem kleineren Lüfter. Die Luft hat ja immer die gleiche Temperatur also kanns nicht kühler werden. Aber durch die größere Fördermenge kann die Wärme besser abgeleitet werden und dadurch wird die CPU nicht so heiß wie mit einem 120er Lüfter.


"nicht so heiß" bedeutet in anderen Worten: kühler 
  Ergo führst du deinen ganzen Beitrag selbst ad absurdum! 
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich den sowieso nicht. Wieso sollte ein größerer Lüfter die CPU (respektive den CPU-Kühler) nicht besser kühlen? Also bei mir ist das jedenfalls so!


----------

